# New to saltwater flyfishing



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Hey everyone,
I started fly fishing saltwater this year and even though I've been fishing and lived in Charleston my whole life, I just discovered how fun stalking reds in the grass is this year as well. I don't have a skiff of my own yet but I'm hoping to change that soon. In the mean time I'm fortunate to have some good friends and family to tag along with and get some time on the water. I'm hoping to learn some things on here and share some knowledge where I can.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey Gervais, I'm in Charleston as well and also have the fly bug. I'll be picking up my new skiff in a few weeks and you're more than welcome to tag along sometime if you don't mind pushing it around every once in a while.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks man! That's quite the welcoming to the site. I might have to take you up on that offer. That skiff looks like it's going to be awesome! Definitely hit me up when you get her in the water.


----------

